# Fox Captive Backlead



## Tobi F (27. Januar 2005)

Hey#h .

Ich hab mir im Foxkatalog mal die Captive Backleads angeschaut und würd gern mal wissen, ob jemand von Euch schon Erfahrungen mit den Teilen gemacht hat?

Bei KL stand in einem Kommentar, dass sich die Schnur nur bei den schwereren Gewichten optimal löst, welches Gewicht nehmt Ihr und wie seit Ihr zufrieden?


Vielen Dank schonmal!

MfG

Tobi F


----------



## darth carper (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Die leichten (28g) Backleads sind nicht so gut, die schwereren sind besser und lösen eigentlich immer aus!
Man sollte nur darauf achten, daß der Schließmechanismus regelmäßig gesäubert wird, dann gibt es keine Probleme


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Ist mit das einzige Produkt von Fox, was man uneingeschränkt empfehlen kann.

Wie schon gesagt, die leichteste Version ist was für spezielle anwendungen. mit den schwereren versionen ist man als Grundausstattung besser beraten.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Pilkman (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Moin Tobi!

Ich habe die 2oz (56g)-Ausführung gehabt und war mit denen eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Inbesondere mit geflochtener Schnur reichte beim Anhieb ein kurzer ruckartiger Heber der Rute aus dem Handgelenk und die Schnur wurde aus dem Linegate geklinkt. Mit monofiler Schnur aufgrund der höheren Dehnung blieb das Blei manchmal noch kurz auf der Schnur, klinkte dann aber spätestens beim nächsten Ruck aus. Also auch relativ problemlos.

Da ich meine Euroswinger jetzt mit dem Linegate der Captive Backleads versehen habe, standen neue Backleads auf dem Programm und ich habe mich gleich für die 3oz (85g)-Version entschieden. Das ist nicht zu schwer und dürfte noch problemloser funktionieren, außerdem kann man die Schnur dann auch mal bei etwas stärkerem Druck der Swinger absenken. Die leichten Backleads hingen teilweise kurz unter der Wasseroberfläche, wenn man die Euro-Federstufe voll aufgedreht hatte und maximales Gewicht auf die Schnur gebracht hatte.

Die kleinste (1oz) und die größte (4oz) Variante der Captive Backleads halte ich eher für Spezialfälle passend. Am empfehlenswertesten ist für den Allroundbedarf vermutlich die 3oz-Ausführung.


----------



## Tobi F (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

@Pilkman - Das passt sich gut, denn die 3oz wollte ich mir auch holen. Die Schnurclips bei den Euroswingern stöhren mich auch. Die wollen meine Schnur immer irgendwie nicht loslassen . Muss ich mir mal anschauen, wenn ich die Bleie hab, wie das bei Dir aussehen müsste.


Wie lang ist denn in etwa das Benzel, an dem das Blei befestigt ist?


----------



## Pilkman (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Die Schnur nicht loslassen? Bei mir war´s genau umgekehrt, denn die Fireline ist manchmal nur so aus dem Clip gerutscht - nervige Sache. Die umgebauten Euros machen echt ´nen guten Eindruck und nach dem Umbauvorschlag von Holger (Gerätefetischist) ist die Modifikation auch noch wieder umkehrbar und zerstört nichts am Swingerkopf. Wichtig, wenn man die Dinger irgendwann mal wieder verkaufen will.

Ich stell mal zwei Bilder vom umgebauten Swingerkopf des Euros rein, die ich von Holger als Info bekommen habe...










Quelle: Beide Bilder (C) by Holger a.k.a. Gerätefetischist

Zur Schnur beim Captive Backlead: Ich schätze mal, dass das so über den Daumen ca. 4-5 Meter sind. Völlig ausreichend, aber man muss ja nicht alles immer runterpulen.


----------



## Tobi F (27. Januar 2005)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Yupp, danke für die Bilder. Sieht wirklich gut aus. mal schaun, vielleicht model ich mir das ja auch noch um .

Bei mir wollen die Halterungen die Schnur nicht so recht freigeben, da ich mit Monos fische (sind halt dicker). Ich glaub aber auch, dass die Einstellungsfunktion bei meinen nicht ganz original sind. Soll heißen, ich kann nur sehr wenig verstellen.

Dann bis später !


----------



## Tomalion (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Ich werde wohl mal die richtig schweren testen, da bei mir am Mittellandkanal auch öffter Schiffe fahren und einiege Unterströmungen die Angelei erschwehren.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*



Tomalion schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl mal die richtig schweren testen, da bei mir am Mittellandkanal auch öffter Schiffe fahren und einiege Unterströmungen die Angelei erschwehren.



Da kommst auch mit den 4 Unzen nicht weit... hab meine auf 250g Kugelbleie umgebaut das geht einigermaßen mit den Schiffen...#6


----------



## Teo (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*



Carpcatcher2001 schrieb:


> Da kommst auch mit den 4 Unzen nicht weit... hab meine auf 250g Kugelbleie umgebaut das geht einigermaßen mit den Schiffen...#6



Yoh, würd mich echt mal interssieren wie du das gemacht hast.
Was sind das für Kugelbleie??;+


----------



## Pilkman (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*



Teo schrieb:


> Yoh, würd mich echt mal interssieren wie du das gemacht hast.
> Was sind das für Kugelbleie??;+



Hi,

ich WÜRDE die Kugelbleie mit dem Hammer etwas platt klopfen, durchbohren und das Linegate der Captive Backleads dann mit einer längeren Schraube passenden Gewindes an dem Blei befestigen.

Wohlgemerkt "würde" ...


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Is easy... Loch ins Blei, NICHT durchbohren. Dann Loch mit 2 Kompo-Kleber füllen, das Linegate drauf, fertig... Umfallen tun sie eigentlich nicht, da der Kanalboden auch mit ner dünnen Sedimentschicht bedeckt ist, man muss das Blei nur vorsichtig ablassen...#6  Funktioniert aber nur an der Spundwand. In der Steinschüttung verschwindet jedes Backlead auf nimmer wiedersehn.#d


----------



## Tomalion (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Also ein 60er Blei bleibt schon liegen, es soll ja nur die Schnur unter Wasser halten.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*



Tomalion schrieb:


> Also ein 60er Blei bleibt schon liegen, es soll ja nur die Schnur unter Wasser halten.



Hier ziehn die Pötte sogar 200g weg, wenn sie genug Tiefgang haben...


----------



## Tomalion (5. April 2007)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Auch am Mittellandkanal? also meine 3 3/4 oz Bleie sind eigentlich liegen geblieben, geht mir ja nur darum, dass die Schnur unter Wasser gehalten wird und beim Anschlag sich auch sofort unten lößt. Am Teich werden diese dann bei starkem Wind benutzt.


----------



## Fabi-21 (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

hi,

kann mir jemand sagen ob es die "Fox - Captive Back Lead" auch von anderen marken gibt, ich brauch 3 stück, und 30 euros sind mir dafür einfach zu teuer...


----------



## Spinnfisch (15. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

von tomacarp
http://www.baits-of-glory.com/deu/produkte/bleie.htm
sehen aber nicht besonders aus- die von fox hab ich schon fast 2 jahre und sind immer noch super


----------



## xpudel666x (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Mir ist vor kurzem einer einfach von der Schnur abgefallen... der war dann weg. 

Es gibt Pearbleie von Fox oder Korda in deren Mitte man genau den Schnurklip reinsetzen kann. Muss dann natürlich noch gebohrt und geschraubt werden. Wenn man in schwerer Strömung fischt..


----------



## colognecarp (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*



xpudel666x schrieb:


> Mir ist vor kurzem einer einfach von der Schnur abgefallen... der war dann weg.



Ja weil der Knoten am Backlead auch fürn Arsch war :q


----------



## Spinnfisch (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

die muss man natürlich neu binden^^


----------



## colognecarp (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Hatte ich ihn mal drauf hingewiesen, aber wollte seine eigenen Erfahrungen sammeln |bla:


----------



## Knigge007 (16. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*



Spinnfisch schrieb:


> von tomacarp
> http://www.baits-of-glory.com/deu/produkte/bleie.htm
> sehen aber nicht besonders aus- die von fox hab ich schon fast 2 jahre und sind immer noch super




Griaste,

naja wenn das jetzt max 5€ gekostet hätte würd ich sagen okay aber wegen 3€ mach ich dann doch auch kein Geschiss und hohle mir 2 Fox Captive B-leads.

Von meinen 3 Korda Backleads sind wie befürchtet nur noch 2 da...... hat 2 Ansitze gehalten beim 2.x hats sichs dann verabschiedet....


----------



## thobi (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

genau wie xpudel geschrieben hat.
von fox gibt es bleie die wie dafür gemacht sind.
das system von den backleads ausbauen und in die neuen bleie mit hilfe eines geborten loches einsetzen.is ganz einfach.denn passt wie arsch auf eimer:q
und weil ein wirbel drann is mußt nur noch die schnur festknoten(aber röööchtisch!!!)
ich hab mir extra die ganz großen für den kanal besorgt.
glaube die haben 250g.alles andere haut wirklich nicht richtig hin am kanal bei uns.gerade wenn du deine schnur unter den schiffen entlang legst;-)180g fischen und 250g absenken.wenn die liegen dann liegen die.
@carpcatcher kann ich dir nur zustimmen.


----------



## thobi (17. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

ps:
als sicherungsschnur für die dinger nehme ich backing vom fliegenfischen.das ist nicht son plastickbändchen wie das original.wenn man das knotet dann hält das auch.und somit ist mir auch noch keins verloren gegangen.ist auch neongelb.die länge kann ich auch selber bestimmen.am kanal sind das meist um die 4-5 m bei mir.


----------



## Steffen_Erfurt (18. Juni 2010)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Ich nehme die 56g Version und die ist echt ok. Alles was leichter ist funktioniert nicht.


----------



## TED74 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Ich habe schon 3 Karpfen verloren weil die Backleads von Fox nicht aufgemacht haben und der Fisch um die Ecke ins Gebüsch gezogen ist.
Habe die 56er Version und frage mich was da los ist?
Das Backlead liegt auf sandigem Boden wo ich es sogar sehen kann wenn das Wasser klar ist.
Keinerlei Hindernisse oder sonstiges!
Sobald ich meinen Rute vom Pod nehme und leicht rucke damit das Blei ausklinkt , tut sich oft nix.
Hatte es auch schon so das mir beim Run das Backlead dermaßen hochkam das sich das Blei um die Hauptschnur getüttelt hat.
90% funktioniert alles gut aber gerade dann wenn ich einen drauf habe klemmts.
Die Schnurhalter hängen beide unter meinem Pod und die Schnur ist straff.Was mache ich falsch?


----------



## sixer (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Bei meinen 86gr. Backleads kommt das auch gelegentlich vor das sie sich nicht öffnen, und im schlimmsten Fall um die Hauptschnur wickeln. Ich habe mir dann die 113gr Version gekauft, da ist alles okay.

Bei einem von den 113gr Backleads war die Schraube nicht richtig angezogen und das Ding ist mir auseinander gefallen. Zum Glück ist das an Land passiert. Vor dem ersten benutzen alles mal checken.


----------



## Pupser (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Habt Ihr mal den Lösemechanismus gereinigt? Evtl. haben sich in die "Lücken" Sandkörner oder sonstiger Schmutz gesetzt und blockieren die Teilchen.


----------



## Justin123 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Hatte das letzte Woche auch. Nicht ausgelöst, Fisch weg. Bei der 113 g Version.


----------



## tomsen83 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Ist seit letztem oder vorletztem Jahr die neue Generation die Mist ist. Die alten (mit der gelben Schnur) haben immer wunderbar funktioniert und werden auch teilweise bei ebay-Kleinanzeigen deutlich teurer verkauft als die neuen (mit den orangenen Schnüren). Goldstaub. Die Neuen kann man knicken.


----------



## Justin123 (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*

Das komische war das es jedesmal ausgelöst hat wenn ich die Rute genommen habe um sie umzulegen. Nur beim Biss dann nicht #d


----------



## jkc (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*



tomsen83 schrieb:


> ...Die alten (mit der gelben Schnur) haben immer wunderbar funktioniert....



Nunja, gerade bei den leichteren kommt das auch bei Bleien aus der alten Serie häufig genug vor, dass die nicht auslösen. Am wirksamsten ist es das Blei zwischen Rutenspitze und Rolle zu postionieren, Abstand zur Rutenspitze so weit wie möglich. Geht nur halt an den wenigsten Stellen, Bzw. ist dann in der Regel nicht grundnah abgesenkt...
Ich nutze die Teile fast nur ergänzend wenn ich zweimal absenken muss, für alles andere sind die bei mir so gut wie unbrauchbar.

Grüße JK


----------



## TED74 (4. Juni 2017)

*AW: Fox Captive Backlead*



Justin123 schrieb:


> Das komische war das es jedesmal ausgelöst hat wenn ich die Rute genommen habe um sie umzulegen. Nur beim Biss dann nicht #d



Genau so ist es!
Ich habe die Neuen mit Orangener Schnur.
Habe zuhause alle erdenklichen Szenarien an Land getestet und immer ausgelößt.
Kaum habe ich einen Run , lößen sie nicht aus.
Wenn dir dann , weil du verzweifelst ruckst , das Teil um die Hauptschnur fliegt , brauchst du nix mehr...
Mitlerweile rutschen sie auch schlecht an den Ablegeort und der ist gerade mal 5 Meter vom Steg.
Normal brauche ich sowas nicht aber unsere Schwäne sind entweder Blind oder einfach zu faul um auszuweichen.


----------

